# Need information about the Strasburg Railroad coach paint schemes



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Strasburg Railroad passenger coaches are currently painted maroon with black roofs and the railroad has used that color scheme for a considerable number of years. What I need to know is during what year(s) were Strasburg's passenger cars painted yellow with black roofs and during what year(s) were they painted green with black roofs? I've looked at the Strasburg Railroad website and also a few books on the history of the Strasburg Railroad but haven't been able to determine exactly when the passenger cars were painted yellow, and when they were painted green. Somebody, please let me know. Thanks in advance 

Btw, which of the colors, yellow or green, were used for the most years by the railroad and were there years when coaches of both colors were in service - if so, during what years?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

As a kid in the 80s i can say that the open cars were yellow and the coaches were green. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

So, no one is familiar with or remembers either the yellow or lime green paint schemes the Strasburg Railroad used for their coaches?
No Strasburg Railroad employees frequent this forum?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I was last there in the 70s. I do not remember the color. If I had to guess, I would say green. But I do not remember.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Since I received no definitive responses the first time I posted this, I'm giving it a reboot and asking again if anyone has information about the colors of coaches used by the Strasburg Railroad? I know Strasburg Railroad coaches at one time had been painted green and there was also another time when they were painted yellow but does anyone know during what years these colors were used? Also, were there years when both green coaches and yellow coaches were used together in the same consist pulled behind the same locomotive?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you tried contacting someone at Strasburg directly to see if you can info on when they introduced new colours? As a historical/preservation outfit they may actually help you with that info.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Like the others, I had been there, rode the train, but
don't recall the coach colors. However, there is one
tid bit of trivia, the train was painted yellow for it's
appearance in the movie, HELLO DOLLY. 

Here are some very short glimpses of it in this
movie trailer.

https://www.tvguide.com/movies/hello-dolly/125825/

You would see more with a full copy of the film.

Don


----------

